# High tren-low test..ZERO sides.



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my first time using Tren higher than Test. I'm coming up to week 8 on 200mg Test E/525mg Tren A.

I'm jabbing the test once a week, and I'm jabbing Tren 75mg ED with a slin pin.

I've run tren in the past and the sides were intolerable, psychological, sweats, heavy breathing etc...I'd even sworn to myself I wouldn't touch it again.

But since running it like this Tren has become my absolute favourite med. Body comp is the best it's ever been, absolutely no side effects.

I've usually run loads of ancilliaries...hcg, adex, caber....but this time NOTHING...just Test and Tren and I feel better on cycle than ever before. The only problem is my nuts are small, but no problems with libido at all.

SO....I'm at the time when I know I SHOULD come off, according to what most people on the net say....but unlike with previous tren runs, I just don't feel READY to come off. Is there any problem carrying on for a longer period of time, maybe blast a little HCG just to get the nuts back then carry on with weekly HCG?

After my cycle I would run Hackskii power pct. I just feel like coming of now would be a step back when things are going good.

Any advice would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds awesome mate, this is something I've wanted to try all year! 

What lab are you using?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

what a lot of people on the net say and what bloodwork shows you are very two different things.

Only how you feel and bloodwork will truly tell you the answer to your question i think mate.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ran a similar but higher (for part of it) combo for about 16 weeks. 8 weeks into recovery now and feeling quite decent. Recovery wasn't overly difficult though I was a bit sub-optimal for a couple of weeks, not necessarily any worse than anything else though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

id you dont want to come off then blast and cruise or just switch over to long esters like Test E and Tren E. Like 250mg Test & 400-800mg Tren?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas.

Well I don't feel like I NEED to come off like I have done before, in fact when I ran Test higher I couldn't wait to get off.

I thought about blast cruise, maybe stop the tren for a few weeks, staying at low dose test to give my body a break from tren while getting the nuts back with HCG...then do the same dose tren again....

I'm 30 yrs old and will want kids one day and I want to be able to recover my natural test... If i cruise then blast and then run PCT, would I be able to recover with the power PCT? Like I said, I still feel great on cycle...feels like I would be stopping just because that's what you're 'supposed' to do.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

this is exactly how I ran my cycle, it was my first tren cycle

Good to hear you had the same experience


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

im on 1.5ml test (375mg) and 2ml tren (400mg)

no sides at all now apart from i had spots on my back but accutane sorted that out in a week


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

str4nger said:


> this is exactly how I ran my cycle, it was my first tren cycle
> 
> Good to hear you had the same experience


Tren went from being my most hated steroid to my most loved by changing ratios.

How long was your cycle mate, did you cruise after or PCT?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I ran 225mg prop pw and 450 tren a jabbing mon-wens-fri

I ran my pct after, im not advanced enough to cruise yet lol

I finished at the end of August and Ill run my next cycle in January,

I dont use gear to bulk, only when cutting


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

ReRaise said:


> This is my first time using Tren higher than Test. I'm coming up to week 8 on 200mg Test E/525mg Tren A.
> 
> I'm jabbing the test once a week, and I'm jabbing Tren 75mg ED with a slin pin.
> 
> ...


The breathless heavy breathing was the only side I could not tolerate, got the other sides but could put up with them.

If low test high tren ratio cures this issue then mite give it another go. Anyone else found this to be so......


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

Honestly think the low test, high tren "No sides" has become a bit of a factless mantra.

Don't know about low dose test with short esters, but I'm running 200mg test 2, 600mg tren e and 600mg mast e, and sides are pretty much the same as my 300mg test/tren/mast acetate cycle a year ago. Check my history, it's within my last 5 posts I describe my side effects.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

May not be true for everyone...but for me...I went from telling lads in the gym 'not touching that sh!t again'....to thinking tren is liquid gold.

I didn't believe the hype at first, I'm just glad I tried it for myself.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

raptordog said:


> The breathless heavy breathing was the only side I could not tolerate, got the other sides but could put up with them.
> 
> If low test high tren ratio cures this issue then mite give it another go. Anyone else found this to be so......


When I ran test higher than tren the breathlessness was ridiculous. I was out of breath walking the dog, and while having sex I'd have to stop doubled over trying to get my breath back, wheezing like crazy....

This cycle, however, no such side effect.


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

stupid as it sounds maybe the tren is underdosed? hence less side?

what brand is it if you dont mind me asking, should rule out that theory if its a decent good rep lab


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Low test didn't stop breathlessness for me but I was on 800-900 tren so wouldn't expect anything else.no other sides though really on ace.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

to those saying the tren is probably underdosed; i'm sure most of the tren sides are to do with androgen level...higher dose test will obviously result in a higher combined androgen level along with the tren so dropping the test dose to minimal levels and upping the tren a bit should equate to a lower androgen level than the 'classic' test:tren ratio. Don't quote me on this just going by what i'm sure a few reputable posters on here have said before.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Did you use the same brand of tren this time as you've done in the past.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

The tren is Pro Chem Tren a..the same tren from the same trusted source that gave me killer sides when I ran the test higher.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ReRaise said:


> The tren is Pro Chem Tren a..the same tren from the same trusted source that gave me killer sides when I ran the test higher.


glad you confirmed that, cos ive got exactly the same stuff


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

What about, High Mast P, High Tren and and low Test?

Say

Test 200mg EW

Mast and Tren 400mg EW?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

What about, High Mast P, High Tren and and low Test?

Say

Test 200mg EW

Mast and Tren 400mg EW?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

ShaunH101 said:


> What about, High Mast P, High Tren and and low Test?
> 
> Say
> 
> ...


This is what I am thinking of running for my next cycle so would also be interested in views


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

ReRaise, are you injecting the tren sub q?


----------

